# whirlpool tub



## openpot (Dec 24, 2003)

Any advise on a brand for a whirlpool type tub??


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Jacuzzi or Kohler.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

openpot said:


> Any advise on a brand for a whirlpool type tub??


 Jacuzzi and kohler are more of a high end tub, there are more affordable tub out there such as aquaglass, jetta, sterlin, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

openpot said:


> Any advise on a brand for a whirlpool type tub??


We have an Icon bought from a local dealer. It has had a few issues but overall, we like it.


----------



## Adenmoor (May 30, 2004)

Talk about high end, checkout Aquatic Whirlpools


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Lowes is stocking a few tubs by Jacuzzi. They stock a 60 inch tub, but I special ordered a 72 inch for about $1000.00. (That is cheap! Doing some comparisions, I saw comparable tubs for around $2300-$3000) The nice thing was that the special order didn't tripple the price. Usually a stock item in HD or Lowes is dirt cheap but make a change such as want a color instead of white that they stock and the price goes way up, however, I believe that Lowes and Jacuzzi have a relationship with a handful of their whirlpools so you can get a few different ones at rock bottom prices.

Don't forget you will need 2 dedicated circuits. One for the pump and one for the heater.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

That is cheap Mike.

I'll be going today to look at a new design for whirlpool tubs. They are called Sanijet tubs. Where a typical whirlpool tub has a central pump with piping to all the jets - they have issues with the water being trapped in the piping and bacteria growing.. old news anyway. Well the Sanijet tubs have a small motor localized at each jet location - they suck the water in around the edges and push it out the center. So the water has no piping to worry about - and the pump faces can be removed easily for cleaning. The technology is much the same as the Badu Jet type swimspas.
The downside to the Sanijet (at least before looking at them) is that they are expensive.. typically around $3000-8000 depending on model. I'll post back when I get a chance to actually see it in action.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Well I got to do a pretty good check of the sanijet tubs. They are pretty cool. I was thinking it was going to take about 30amps or so for a 6-8 jet tubs.. and looking at the little motors I would've definately thought so. But the whole thing only takes 10amps to run and it's got pretty good pressure from each of the jets. They are easily removed and cleaned and it comes integral with a drain pan that goes under the tub itself and all the motors. Very clean install too.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Sounds like a good new technique for an old technology. It will be interesting to see if it goes anywhere. I suspect that for it to gain any type of market share they will either have to get the price more competitve or sell the technology to high end manufacturers like Kohler, where the customers are already willing to pay top dollar for inovation and style.

The clean issue I don't believe will ever be reason enough of the market to fork over 2-3 times as much for one rather than a conventional whirlpool. But if they could get the pricing competitive that technology sure makes a lot of sense.

If you look at the hottub market they still use a central pump and that market is pretty progressive in terms of new technologies. The ozone pumps have really revolutionized the hot tub market in the last few years, eliminating virtually 90% of the routine maintenance.

Be interesting to see if this product splits the market between central pump technology and individual jet pump technology.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

From what my mechanical engineer was telling me they are pretty widespread in Europe. I think it'll take more than what they're doing now to ever have a decent percentage of the market share. In all of Colorado I could only find one showroom that had one. Several had some pamphlets on them.. but nothing to actually show besides a video. They also only have about 4 colors.. white, off-white, dark-white, and black.. haha.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Let me tell you guys a little story about whirlpools from the big box stores.

A customer bought a new whirlpool for the big store and had me install the unit, withen a week on of the hoses blew off and flooded the first floor cieling. HD set a guy out to do the repairs, however the tub had to be removed for the repairs.

I had to go back and remove the tub, guy came the next day and replaced the hose.
I went back and reinstalled the tub, week later hose blew off for the 2nd time.

Remove the tub again and had customer call the hd for a refund, which took about a year to get.

Bernie


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Bernie, was this a name brand tub? 

I don't see the difference between a Jacuzzi 3004 sold by lowes and a Jacuzzi 3004 sold out of Bell Plumbing, with the exception of a $2000 difference in price.

Hatchet - wide spread in Europe - that is the death toll for it :cheesygri 

Those colors remind me of a movie, something about "You can have any color you want sir, as long as it is Black, Ebony, or Charcoal."


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

HAHA.. that's funny. Like a boss saying you can do whatever you want as long as it's what i want.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Mike 
The unit that had the failure was a Jacuzzi, the reason that they can sell them for less is 1) some are lost leaders, and are no longer in production.
2) they are sometimes knock offs, with the Jacuzzi name on them.

thats the $2000.00 differance

Bernie


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Knock-offs with the Jacuzzi name on them? With a Jacuzzi serial number, Jacuzzi guide, Jacuzzi warranty card, sold by a fortune 500 company (Lowes)?

Out of production, but you can special order through Lowes right from the Jacuzzi factory?

I'm afraid I'm going to have to respectfully agree to disagree with you on this one, that Lowes is selling knock-offs of Jacuzzi, or the difference in price is a reflection of quality.

Yes, the big boxes have lines of products made for them that are not of the same quality as other lines made by the same company, such as Glacier Bay faucets in HD, but Jacuzzi is not making a *Jacussi* for Lowes. Once again, the Jacuzzi 3004 you get from Lowes is the identical Jacuzzi 3004 you buy at any other store, the difference is that Lowes is going to move 10,000 of them and gets a deep discount compared to the other guy who will sell 20 of them in a year.

I suspect your customer's situation was somewhat different, or he just got a faulty unit.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Mike, I have to disagree with you on this one. I do not know about Jacuzzi in particular but my uncle was a manufacturer who made products for Sears and corners were cut for costs sake. I also know that Briggs and Stratton made engines for the KMart market that included plastic carbs and that the mowers that they were coupled with made similar 'adjustments' to their products. How else can you sell a lawnmower for $87.00 when the engine alone COSTS a dealer $119.00? Volume is part of it but not all, concessions are made everywhere. Want to talk about fishing reels sold by mega-stores? I know firsthand about this topic and will discuss it freely.
As always, you get what you pay for. If it sounds too good to be true........


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I understand what you are saying, but I think we are talking about two different things.

It sounds like you are talking about a product specifically made for a company (Sears) made up of a composite of parts (B&S) engine. That product is a product that is a unique product made especially for Sears and is not the same product that you buy at another store. 

I'm talking about a product that is made by Jacuzzi for distribution by anyone, not a tub made especially for Lowes where they make it cheaper by using cheaper products in it and Lowes calls it a Lowes Jacuzzi Super Tub. I think a Jacuzzi 3004 tub from Lowes is the exact same Jacuzzi 3004 tub that you buy at another store.

I don't think this is any different then buying a box of Griprite 3/8 double hot dipped Galvanized washers at Lowes for $2.95 or buying the exact same box at Ted's Farm and Family center for $3.95.

However, if it was the case of Griprite making a 3/8 _single _ hot dipped galvanized washer that Lowes sells under a brand like "Wonder Washer" for $2.95, and Griprite making a 3/8 _double _ hot dipped galvanized washer for Ted's Farm and Family which sells them under a brand called "Excellent washers" for $3.95 then that would be similar to what you are saying. 

I could be all wet on this one, who knows.

I would like to hear about the fishing reels sold by mega stores. :Thumbs:


----------

